# Travel Talk > Travel News >  Universal Studios orlando hotels

## seoadampowell

Universal Studios Orlando situated at Universal Boulevard in Orlando. Go behind-the-scenes on the legendary Studio Tour to explore Hollywoods most famous back lot in the worlds largest working movie studio. Visit thirteen new city blocks on 4 acres of historic studio lot in the largest set construction project in studio history, built with creative consultation from Steven Spielberg himself. Youll laugh along with comedian Jimmy Fallon, the new video host of the Studio Tour. The star of Late Night with Jimmy Fallon introduces entertag clips seen on HD monitors in the trams to augment the live Studio Tour guide narration. The hotels two large pools and childrens wading pool are enclosed by spacious courtyards. Additional hotel amenities include a gift shop, video arcade, business centre, laundry facilities and dry cleaning service. The hotel's family dg room features daily unlimited breakfast and dinner buffets, where kids nine and under eat free when accompanied by a paying adult.all rooms feature coffee makers, refrigerators, microwaves, hair dryers and personal wall safes. Pets are welcome at this orlando hotel for a minimal nightly charge.
 :Smile:

----------


## tranzysmitha

universal studios orlando  is situated in orlando and this is very nice hotels in orlando provided many services for your customer and this place is very beautiful .

----------


## davidsmith36

The hotel’s two large pools and children’s wading pool are enclosed by spacious courtyards. Additional hotel amenities include a gift shop, video arcade, business centre, laundry facilities and dry cleaning service. The hotel's family dg room features daily unlimited breakfast and dinner buffets, where kids nine and under eat free when accompanied by a paying adult.

----------

